# Cool new springtails



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

I was in califronia this weekend, and i found some grey isopods, so i put them in a cup with some substrate, then as i was picking some more up, i saw a whole bunch of different colored springtails jumping around, so i quickly started collecting them too. I found this really yellow one with a white band around its neck, but literally only ONE. the picture below isnt it, i just put it there to show how bright yellow it is. Then when i got back home in AZ, i went looking for more, and found this black and tan banded one, and luckily i got more than one this time, just gonna see how they do in a culture now


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Parthenogenesis is common in insects. The baby bugs, all of which are female, develop from single cells in mom's body. The advantage of this is that reproduction is very quick. Some, possibly all, springtails can reproduce through parthenogenisis. This means it may be possible for you to turn that solitary springtail into a full colony.
First dibs on a starter culture!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Second dibs!! Fingers crossed they do well!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

That's very interesting, Doug. I did not know that. According to this article 72% of springtails do not have males.

Biology of the Springtails : (Insecta: Collembola): (Insecta: Collembola) - Stephen P. Hopkin - Google Books

Maybe I'll go hunting for some in the spring.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

so should i keep that single yellow one in a seperate culture? or keep it along with the other ones i found??


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

wikiwakawakawee said:


> so should i keep that single yellow one in a seperate culture? or keep it along with the other ones i found??


Single culture. Third dibs by the way.
Buddy


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> Parthenogenesis is common in insects. The baby bugs, all of which are female, develop from single cells in mom's body. The advantage of this is that reproduction is very quick. Some, possibly all, springtails can reproduce through parthenogenisis. This means it may be possible for you to turn that solitary springtail into a full colony.
> First dibs on a starter culture!


SHAME ON YOU DOUG!!!! Springtails are not insects


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

They have been removed from insecta and are in a separate class


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

that looks like some sort of beetle, are springs beetles?


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

nevermind i didnt read the post very well


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogparty said:


> SHAME ON YOU DOUG!!!! Springtails are not insects





frogparty said:


> They have been removed from insecta and are in a separate class


Hanging my head in shame. In my defense, I never claimed to be an entomologist. I just love the little buggers!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

wikiwakawakawee said:


> so should i keep that single yellow one in a seperate culture? or keep it along with the other ones i found??


Go ahead....line breed them....when is it all going to end!!!!!


----------



## KeithS (May 27, 2008)

So , will these be considered " Site specific Springtails" ? Or do we just separate them by import year ?


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

LMFAO. Doug the only issue is that there are some of in AZ that can get them first 

When I go to cali I might grab some springs if I can find some. If I find some cool ones I will culture, and yes doug you will be the first to get them.


----------

